# torpedo stopple



## torpedobottle (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey . New to this site from down under in australia, Just made my tumbler and working good . Thanks for all the tips in cutting the wire. Still getting bottles that are still a bit cloudy on the inside but shining on the outside . Can you buy a stopple in usa that will suit a torpedo/hamilton patent bottle . I will send you some pics when i work out  how .Cheers


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Oct 3, 2006)

I guess as long as it has an opening any bottle stopple will work ask jardoctor@aol.com 
 for help. 
 look through the base of your bottle so you can see the top, does the base look clear??
 ok if so then take the polish and put it in the bottle with only enough copper to make a line about a 1/2 inch wide when on it's side, put it back in the tube and spin it for 24 hours flipping in 12 hours, this should do the trick. if the base is not clear then your just going to have to run it longer. i am guessing it is soft glass, i have this alot and the little 1/2inch rippen of copper takes is right out.
 rick kern


----------



## torpedobottle (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for getting back Bottle Tumbler. Ive taken a  pic of a torpedo bottle i  need a stopple for . The top is the same as any bottle but the base bottoms out before the fingers touch the sides of the bottle . Im only using a 3 finger stopple ,maybe i need a 4 finger one . I will email the jar doctor for mor info .As for putting a 1/2 inch wide line of copper on its side to clean the inside may not work on this shaped bottle.I am using cerium oxide for the polish . Cheers


----------



## torpedobottle (Oct 4, 2006)

pic was too big try again


----------



## torpedobottle (Oct 4, 2006)

maybe this time


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Oct 4, 2006)

very nice bottle... the shape is tough for the 1/2 rippen of copper inside. if your tumbling it fast go to slow if you can, this will stop the copper from tumbling over it's self and hitting the glass and causing micro pitting. I also tip my tumbler some times to get the insides clean with a small amount of copper when they are shapped like this one, just lift one side of the tumbler a inch or so then the copper will sit towards one end.
 is the bottom of the bottle sitting in the fingers or doe sit touch the base of the stopple, i would use one of jar doctors 3 finger stopple for tumbling bottles open tumbling, not the cone one for bottles but he has a nic one for open tumbling bottles, this would work good on this bottle.
 cerium is good for soft glass, which i think you have there. if you need any help you can email me at rickkern@ptd.net
 rick kern


----------

